# Polar vortex is splitting!!!!



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Lets go baby!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Great minds think alike. I already posted in IBJ ice report.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I saw this! We can only hope!!


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Just seen this in Ice Shanty.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Evinrude58 said:


> Just seen this in Ice Shanty.


They're predicting the 3rd week of January we should start getting hit.


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

Saw this today also. One can only hope....Tired of driving 200 miles one way to get on some ice....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice, just saw that this morning. Chances are looking good. Keeping the fingers crossed, hopefully it sticks around awhile if it does push south.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Nothing personal but y'all some sick puppies. 
C'mon spring!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

I agree with Lazy 8! I am hoping for early spring so I can get the boat back out! Lol.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> I agree with Lazy! I am hoping for early spring so I can get the boat back out! Lol.


This is an ice fishing forum, so no boat talk allowed. Go to the non hardwater forum for that please. I love ice fishing much more than boat fishing. 

Hopefully, Polar Vortex does come and we have ice until end of March!


----------



## chumthrower (Mar 15, 2006)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> View attachment 461552
> Lets go baby!!!!!!!!


Message to Mother Earth: Bring it


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Agree no better way to fish than sitting on some ice.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Sell your boats now I am praying for a mini ice age.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

I want ice to sit on an fish for at least 2 month


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

It's looking good. So excited....looks like the real cold stuff will be set in place by the 19th.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Just walked outside. You can just feel it's on the way!!!!!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Well that hope was short lived..... All the weather stations and cle.com saying its not going to dip as hard as before projected. Now just gonna be a slight glance only a couple days supposed to dip into low 20s


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Cleveland.com has a story where it is not even coming now. Go figure. So much hype now no and days. They are clueless.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

They said it shifted and blasted europ and Asia its generally a wave type situation so we can still get a blast but only a couple days won't be substantial.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

set-the-drag said:


> They said it shifted and blasted europ and Asia its generally a wave type situation so we can still get a blast but only a couple days won't be substantial.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I think we got a "polar vortex" last year and i was fishing on top the ice right after Thanksgiving...... for about 2 days.... then it raind for a week straight. I don't have much confidence in any forecast out past 3 days. Time to start planning another trip North.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

i give up.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

He who remains shall never be forgotten.......


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Lamb of God. Aka don't give up


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I keep checking the 10-day, and I'm just not seeing it yet. Keeping my fingers crossed 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

It's coming 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Come on now! It’s looking FANTASTIC!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

you cant trust these weather people on local news. they said rain today mixed with a little snow, well the rain turned to all snow here in barberton and its comming down....close to an inch on the ground right now


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Come on now! It’s looking FANTASTIC!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 BTW your phone is about to die bud😉


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

set-the-drag said:


> View attachment 462105
> BTW your phone is about to die bud


Still 35%. That’s normal for being at work this time of day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

